# Is The on standard 100% whey protein powder ncaa approved or legal



## angel61939

Hi guys im new to this forum my first post and was wondering because im still freshman in highschool but I am participating in aau as well. And wanted to know because I plan on playing college basketball and would want to use any ncaa approved whey protein so that if I do play college at least I know already what is safe to buy thanks in advanced


----------



## RollWithEm




----------



## Knick Killer

angel61939 said:


> Hi guys im new to this forum my first post and was wondering because im still freshman in highschool but I am participating in aau as well. And wanted to know because I plan on playing college basketball and would want to use any ncaa approved whey protein so that if I do play college at least I know already what is safe to buy thanks in advanced


I've always been a believer in that there's no such thing as a dumb question...until now.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Hey guy, Whey Protein in the form they sell at most fitness stores and every store you'll find around you is completely illegal at the NCAA level. However, if you send me $50 per canister I can get ahold of whey protein that is completely legal. $200 and I'll get you six. The proper mix for legality is difficult to obtain, but I and I alone have access to it. Get at me, and I'll make sure you are maximizing your abilities. Legally.



... ... Yep.


----------

